
A restored masterpiece unmasks Tokyo's underground gay subculture of the 1960s - pepys
http://bombmagazine.org/article/665269/toshio-masumoto-s-em-funeral-parade-of-roses-em
======
simondedalus
this film is pretty great. i got it on video from a catalogue in the 90s
(heard of it because one of the stars was in kurosawa's "ran").

if you like this, you would probably like shuuji terayama (of emperor tomato
ketchup fame), those his work isn't the easiest to get in the USA outside of
an academic context.

more available is nagisa oshima, a lot of whose work is on the excellent
streaming service filmstruck, but it's a bit headier than bara no soretsu.

------
kyledrake
Portland people interested, it just happens to be screening at the Hollywood
tonight.

~~~
rfurmani
For SF people it's playing at the Alamo Drafthouse this weekend

------
jansho
Gender neutrality is currently trending in Harajuku. Source: BBC doc "Ryan
Gander: The Idea of Japan" (now have to sign up to iPlayer though)

------
bobsgame
This looks really interesting. I'm fascinated by gender dichotomy and how
different my experiences would be with just a different chromosome.

~~~
aisofteng
"Just a different chromosome" can also give you Down's, if it doesn't outright
kill you. It seems strange to use a diminutive to refer to a huge change in
the genetic material that one's entire body is defined by.

~~~
jay-saint
I think it is pretty clear that they are Talking about the Y chromosome, i.e.
being born a different gender.

~~~
paulddraper
Yeah, they just had a bizarre way of saying it.

There's far less than one chromosome's worth of difference between me and a
orangatan.

"Just a chromosome" is like saying "just an extra brain"

~~~
Bakary
It can be pretty straightforwardly interpreted as a reference to the
probability of being born into one gender or the other, which is roughly
equivalent to a coin flip (not taking into account the higher chance of being
born male, hermaphrodites, etc.)

~~~
red75prime
It is roughly equivalent to zero. I as I am now couldn't be born with another
chromosome.

Anyway, it could be interpreted as "If my parents had a girl instead of me,
what it would be like to be she".

~~~
Bakary
Isn't that what I wrote? I may not have expressed it clearly.

~~~
red75prime
"Your parents could have had a different child", while true doesn't feel
personal enough, doesn't it?

I don't like when correctness is sacrificed for emotional engagement.

~~~
Bakary
I have trouble grasping why this distinction matters.

My understanding was that when people make "If I were X" statements, they are
referring to having a conscious experience different than what they are
currently experiencing. They would still be themselves by virtue of being the
conscious observer in that context.

